# lost on Pumphouse deflated stand up paddle board



## mdarr (Sep 15, 2011)

On Labor day weekend a stand up paddle board I borrowed was apparantly not tied down and flew off somewhere between the takeout and the put in/campground on the Pumphouse section of the Colorado. It had been deflated and had the name "Kitson" on it. 

Before anyone admonishes me, yes, I did make sure it was secured, but while I went looking for a bathroom another raft showed up wanting a "ride" and the SUP was removed to put this raft on and I didn't even realize any of this happened while I was gone. When the borrowed SUP was put back on apparantly no one bothered to tie it off. Ugh. Thanks for any help.


----------



## JerkmyBait (Jun 14, 2011)

Found! PM and email sent.


----------

